# XLC SP-T03 Pro absenkbare Sattelstütze ohne Remote



## Bembel_Benji (1. Mai 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261015112994

Supi Teil und kaum genutzt.
Wird verkauft, da sie leider an meinem neuen Bike nicht mehr passt.

Greez
Benny


----------

